# Plan on hatching an ootheca.



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Mon Sep 20, 2004 12:14 am Post subject: Plan on hatching an ootheca.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am not new to mantids but I am new to starting with new nymphs. I plan on using my current enclosure. My mantid will most likely be dead by the time I do this. It is a 5 gal aquarium with a sliding screen top. I have not seen a nymph in so long I can't remember how small they are. I don't want them to be able to escape throught the screen. I have about six oothecas right now. They are all freshly laid (last month or so). All should be good. I am storing them in the fridge. I will eventually take one out and put it in the enclosure to hatch. Hows this sound? Any advice is welcome.

Back to top

IMantis

Guest

Posted: Thu Oct 21, 2004 9:42 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sounds good to me, looks like you know what your doing

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Fri Oct 22, 2004 4:43 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeah I posted that awhile back. The ooth hatched earlier this week. Everything went well. It was an ooth that was laid by my chinese mantid. She is still alive and well. So I have her and a hundred or so of her babies.


----------

